# A few of mine.



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Blepharopsis mendica






Pseudempusa pinnapavonis


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Parasphendale affinis


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Euchomenella sp.






Creobroter Sp.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 7, 2007)

beautiful mantids


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

Wonderful photos Claire. What camera are you using?


----------



## RodG (Jul 8, 2007)

Great photos!!!


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks!  

Ian,I'm using a Fuji Finepix s5600 at the moment


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

How did you get the threat pose?

Nice pictures!


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 8, 2007)

I offered her a locust by a pair of tweezers...She doesn't seem to like locusts!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 8, 2007)

Ello stranger :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

> Thanks!  Ian,I'm using a Fuji Finepix s5600 at the moment


Excellent, I have just bought a Fuji Finepix s9600!

Am yet to set up decent lighting, etc...waiting on some macro lenses to =]


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 8, 2007)

> Ello stranger :wink:


Hi Rob  



> Excellent, I have just bought a Fuji Finepix s9600! Am yet to set up decent lighting, etc...waiting on some macro lenses to =]


I'm jealous now  

Time for a new camera me thinks :lol:


----------

